# Does anyone fill the bevels above the floor?



## alaska123 (Mar 10, 2009)

I was just curious if there is anyone that fills the bevel above the floor on a regular basis or even ever It does effect the base board trim a little any way just curious seems like it is something that most people don't do at least I am guilty of it unless there is a big gap between the floor and the drywall then I fill it like today I found myself doing it.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Not me.:no::no::no:. If they want that done they can cough up for this.
http://www.gyprock.com.au/our-produ.../gyprock™-cd-square-edge-se-plasterboard.aspx

Here it available with a rebate on one edge and square on the other.


----------



## J Johnstone Construc (Nov 15, 2011)

NO! lol


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Oh yes, I crawl around on every job and coat out the bevel :no::jester:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

It is wise to ask what the baseboard trim is going to be. Had to fill the bevels on a commercial job before where they were using the rolled on plastic baseboard trim. :yes:

Down on your knees drywall slave! :whistling2:


----------



## br549 (Jun 2, 2012)

Oh great, there's another tool I have to buy :jester:


----------



## br549 (Jun 2, 2012)

Nah, I'll get the one with flames, it'll go faster!


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

I do, If its not square edge board, Often the trim/skirting board sits just lower than the bevel edge and looks crap if not filled, Its not hard to do, Just one coat of all purpose is enough, The sander cleans it up fast and its not like the whole house needs done, The stand ups take some of it away, Now get on your knees and get back to work you slackers :thumbup::jester:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Shim on a roll works, slimpickins gave me that idea,,I think


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 28, 2012)

We do alot of Santa Fe style homes that have no base so then yes we have to coat the bottem recess. Lots of fun! Sounds like a good job for the cub!!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

:blink:


----------



## alaska123 (Mar 10, 2009)

That's what I thought I only do it if it looks like it need to be done :thumbsup: thanks for being honest boys nice one on the mechanics cart thats a good idea might have to get on my self lol


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

alaska123 said:


> That's what I thought I only do it if it looks like it need to be done :thumbsup: thanks for being honest boys nice one on the mechanics cart thats a good idea might have to get on my self lol


No no no

If your doing a house, then odds are it will get a skirt/baseboard. If not, which is rare, then you charge more if the cheap [email protected] are not going to put any base in. Average base board height is around 4" all the time, minimum around 2 3/4" (which is rare). I also doubt your doing a Santa fe house in Alaska also..

And as Mudshark said in his post, sometimes in commercial jobs, if they use that 4" vinyl/plastic stuff that comes in a roll. Then you half to fill the bevell so the stuff has a solid backing.

Being in Alaska, your situation may be different, maybe its a fishing or hunting lodge or something. Main thing is to ask the GC, if their not putting a skirt down, then yes that bevell will show when they paint it.

Best to work on your knees when no one is around, save yourself the rude commits:whistling2:


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

Tapers usually don't like to wipe screws that i put higher than the bottom bevel.. I do that if i cant hit the bottom plate or what ever.. None of the tapers here do that i imagine you would have to ask them to and they would want money for it,, labour and they pay for there own mud.


----------



## Kelso (Nov 25, 2012)

br549 said:


> Nah, I'll get the one with flames, it'll go faster!


Dot forget to put some stickers on it!! 10hp right there.....


----------



## br549 (Jun 2, 2012)

Kelso said:


> Dot forget to put some stickers on it!! 10hp right there.....


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Fill the bottom bevel????

I've stayed too long at the party !!!!!!!


----------



## TDI Scott (Feb 26, 2011)

Our main builder doesn't put baseboards in bedroom closets to save money. They won't supply 54s and there is a ceiling light in every closet which lights up belly bands. I need some ideas please


----------



## Arey85 (Jan 2, 2010)

14-1/2" rip on top cuts out the belly and removes the bevel no?


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 28, 2012)

Don't bellyband it then. Rip the bottem piece and put the cut edge to the floor.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

TDI Scott said:


> Our main builder doesn't put baseboards in bedroom closets to save money. They won't supply 54s and there is a ceiling light in every closet which lights up belly bands. I need some ideas please


 stand up the closets?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

TDI Scott said:


> Our main builder doesn't put baseboards in bedroom closets to save money. They won't supply 54s and there is a ceiling light in every closet which lights up belly bands. I need some ideas please


Tell him not to put lights in his closets:whistling2:

If he don't care what the closets look like, why should you:blink:


----------



## TDI Scott (Feb 26, 2011)

All good ideas guys. Thanks. More curveballs though on the same problem. Most inspectors in our area will let us have standup seams but one says it is against code on wood frame and won't pass it. Another problem is we don't stock or estimate sheets for these houses. If we end up a sheet or two short on their count it is a major hassle.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

TDI Scott said:


> All good ideas guys. Thanks. More curveballs though on the same problem. Most inspectors in our area will let us have standup seams but one says it is against code on wood frame and won't pass it. Another problem is we don't stock or estimate sheets for these houses. If we end up a sheet or two short on their count it is a major hassle.


Most inspectors say stand ups are ok,,,,except for one:blink:

Since your dealing with 9 foot high jobs,,,,, any wall 54" or less may be stood up, anything 54" and over, shall be laid down. tell your clown inspector to read his book:furious:

Yes it's not good to do stand ups throughout the WHOLE house on wood, he don't understand when you can....

And Moore did give you the right answer by the way:yes:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

TDI Scott said:


> Our main builder doesn't put baseboards in bedroom closets to save money. They won't supply 54s and there is a ceiling light in every closet which lights up belly bands. I need some ideas please


Before or after shelves go in? :confused1:


----------



## TDI Scott (Feb 26, 2011)

That is 8' ceilings that we have in these closets so it is the 1 inch gap and bevel along the bottom that we are dealing with and yes the one inspector is a clown. He makes up his own rules for screw patterns as well which really confuses things. Stand ups were one of my 1st solutions too but we wound up a sheet or two short as well. I hope there was no disrespect taken on Moores part. It wasn't intended at all if that is the way it came across.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

TDI Scott said:


> That is 8' ceilings that we have in these closets so it is the 1 inch gap and bevel along the bottom that we are dealing with and yes the one inspector is a clown. He makes up his own rules for screw patterns as well which really confuses things. Stand ups were one of my 1st solutions too but we wound up a sheet or two short as well. I hope there was no disrespect taken on Moores part. It wasn't intended at all if that is the way it came across.


Save any bevell edges off the drywall that you can, cut them down to 4" and install them as base board then, Keep bevell side up of coarse. stick them on with drywall mud.

I know a guy who did that once, and I'm not going to say who it was:whistling2:, but it will look just like base board when painted:thumbup:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

TDI Scott said:


> That is 8' ceilings that we have in these closets so it is the 1 inch gap and bevel along the bottom that we are dealing with and yes the one inspector is a clown. He makes up his own rules for screw patterns as well which really confuses things. Stand ups were one of my 1st solutions too but we wound up a sheet or two short as well. I hope there was no disrespect taken on Moores part. It wasn't intended at all if that is the way it came across.


May I be so bold as to ask why the f*** it's your problem if the builder is too cheap to trim out closets or order you the materials you need to do the job properly? I'm no stranger to tight sheet counts.....it used to be a game to see how many extra sheets we could come up with. We still got paid to hang them though (before the recession), so it was worth the effort. 

Seriously though....you're not a trim carpenter, and if the builder wants you to be, then he can get a you a few extra sheets of rock. Perhaps you can tell him this when you grow some testicles? :jester:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

TDI Scott said:


> That is 8' ceilings that we have in these closets so it is the 1 inch gap and bevel along the bottom that we are dealing with and yes the one inspector is a clown. He makes up his own rules for screw patterns as well which really confuses things. Stand ups were one of my 1st solutions too but we wound up a sheet or two short as well. I hope there was no disrespect taken on Moores part. It wasn't intended at all if that is the way it came across.


 Chit...You couldn't offend me if you tried..I know where your coming from...And trust me!!! I know who your dealing with scott.:yes:..I wish I could send the inspectors a bill for any call backs due to there pencil neck /daddy got me this job/made up on the spot/I should be a floor sweeper RULES!!:furious:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Save any bevell edges off the drywall that you can, cut them down to 4" and install them as base board then, Keep bevell side up of coarse. stick them on with drywall mud.
> 
> I know a guy who did that once, and I'm not going to say who it was:whistling2:, but it will look just like base board when painted:thumbup:


 My Dad did something simular to that in his dining room for the chair rail.. My avitar is his living room..  It's a wonder what a drywaller can do with the scraps...:thumbsup:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Alright, you asked for ideas, so I'll stop being a jackass and give you one.

Hang the upper piece out of regular 48" rock. Then cut the next piece the length from the floor to your seam. How big are the closets? If they have 24" sides, you can get two pieces out of the butt you cut. Problem is, now you've got a bastard edge to fill.

Start breaking double joints above bigger windows to come up with the extra rock you need. There are a lot of ways to conserve rock.....and all of them add up to more work for the taper...........and the hanger.

You know........baseboard trim was introduced. For a reason.


----------

